
Carbon dioxide may be stealing your productivity working from home - kgoldberg
https://thishomeoffice.com/carbon-dioxide-working-from-home/
======
xchip
Click bait articles in HN?

~~~
kgoldberg
guess the title is a little clickbait'y, but the article isn't. if you work in
a home office and arent intentionally refreshing the air, chances are your CO2
levels are high and making you more tired and harder to focus.

